# Indicador de posicion de 360 grados



## inmarsat (Jul 13, 2009)

necesito un circuito que me indique la posicion en 360 grados de un aervomotor ,trabaja con 24 v


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 13, 2009)

Esta es una posibilidad

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/encoder-optico-128-posiciones-posibles-made-in-casa-15251/


----------



## inmarsat (Jul 13, 2009)

gracias por tu apoyo , hay potenciometros de 04 pines que giran 360 grados y se usan en indicadores de posicion voy a buscar una foto del potenciometro , lo que necesito es un circuito para trabajar con ese tipo de potenciometros


----------



## jesus_lomor (Jul 23, 2009)

puedes usar cualquier potenciometro que te de los 360 grados, y si no es lineal, mediante un muestreo obtener unos 30 puntos y sacar una ecuacion que defina el comportamiento del voltaje con respecto al angulo en el que se encuentra..


----------



## inmarsat (Jul 23, 2009)

gracias Jesus por tu comentario, tengo un potenciometro que da los 360 grados y tiene dos terminales en el centro que estan a 45 grados girando y dos terminales en los extremos que me dan 2.5K ohm , tienes algun circuito para el comentario que me das.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 23, 2009)

busca el datasheet del lm3914, es el tipico voltimetro a led, sencillo y visualmente atractivo...

Hay los potenciometros multivuelta bourns, caros, pero asequibles y una mayor duracion, fijate que mecanicamente son mas robustos.
www.bourns.com/data/global/pdfs/bourns_prec_pot_short_form.pdf

Aunque lo mejor es utilizar un encoder.


----------



## jesus_lomor (Jul 23, 2009)

inmarsat dijo:
			
		

> gracias Jesus por tu comentario, tengo un potenciometro que da los 360 grados y tiene dos terminales en el centro que estan a 45 grados girando y dos terminales en los extremos que me dan 2.5K ohm , tienes algun circuito para el comentario que me das.



desconosco el sistema de control que vas a usar, esta idea que te comente, la adaptamos en un proyecto con pic y pc, usamos un trimpot acoplado mediante dos engranes al eje para ocacionar el giro. con el muestreo sacamos una ecuacion, la cual nos diria a cuantos grados ivamos a obtener determinado voltaje, ya que el potenciometro no era lineal, pero esta ecuacion estaba implementada el el algoritmo de la pc. el circuito es simplemente el trimpot conectado a tierra y voltaje.
si vas a usar un pic, tienes que adaptar con divisores de voltaje, o amplificador operacionales en conf proporcional, para que te de hasta 5 volts maximo.

saludos!


----------



## inmarsat (Jul 23, 2009)

Jesus , veo que conoces del tema , me podrias proporcionar el circuito que implementaron para adaptarme , lo que quiero es a traves de un potenciometro que dara la posicion  y que gira los 360 grados ver la posicion del motor dc  el feedback puede ser con otro potenciometro o encoder de preferencia.


----------



## inmarsat (Jul 28, 2009)

este es un potenciometro de 04 pines,  desarmado para ver las pistas internas , los dos pines del centro estan a 45 grados y giran los 360 grados, y se usan para ver la posicion de un servomotor a 360 grados


----------

